# HUGE problem with Stahl's Gorilla Grip Pre Cut Numbers



## Litosway (Jun 13, 2010)

WOuld truly like your input regarding Stahl's Gorilla Grip pre cut numbers. We are a sportswear manufacturer and sell to many volleyball teams in Florida. We are having a very large percentage of customers complaining that the stahl's gorilla grip pre cut vinyl numbers we have pressed on to the spandex volleyball jerseys we produce, are falling off after one wash. We have done everything by the book (temp at 330 FH, pre heat garment, etc., etc..), and the problem continues. I am beginning to thing we were sold bad product, or there is something in the humidity that is causing the numbers not to stick. 

Has anyone else had this issue recently? Any other vendors you can recommend? Stahl's also has made numerous mistakes on our orders, shipping late, shipping incorrect product, etc...

Not here venting on Stahl's , but rather looking for solutions (desperately). Truly appreciate your honest comments!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

First of all, I would like to apologize for the inconvenience that these issues have caused. I would like to focus on your GGII issues that you are having. While there is a wide range of successfully applying this product, we recommend:
Remove Pink liner.
320F, 2 second tack, light pressure (#2 on Hotronix).
Peel carrier off when cold.
Reseal with cover sheet for 10 seconds.

Falling off after one wash is unusual.
Are you heat applying around any buttons, seams, etc? If so are you using a Teflon Pillow or Print Perfect Pad? Not doing so will create an uneven pressure resulting in product failure.

Any telltail signs? Is there adhesive being left on the jersey, or is the GGII coming clean off?

We would also be willing to receive a sample jersey to test GGII on in the case that the above comments do not apply to you.

Please let us know.

Best Regards.


----------



## Litosway (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for your note, but what you are suggesting is exactly what we have been doing. Is there anything we need to know about where to store the product? Is humidity a factor? Can humidity ruin the numbers? Have you guys had any problems with this product or is mine an isolated case? We work on spandex jerseys for girls volleyball, and as i said, an incredible % of our production is having the same issue of numbers coming off.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

We have not had any recent reports on GGII failing in the wash.

Humidity can be a factor, but only if stored for a lengthy amount of time, not if it just shipped to you.

We recommend storing in a cool dry place and not keeping for more then one year.

So you did use a pillow?

Any telltail signs? Is there adhesive being left on the jersey, or is the GGII coming clean off?

Are you able to send a jersey in?


----------



## mstrait (Feb 23, 2011)

I have also had problems with GGII coming off. I just did some softball jerseys and after one wash I started receiving phone calls. This is the first time I have used GGII and am wondering if it is because of layering. Only the top layer is reported to be coming off. My background color is metallic silver and the foreground cover is white. Please help me to find a white foreground that would be compatible with the GGII metallic silver background.


----------



## Macsshirtsandmor (Apr 3, 2013)

I quit using Stahls numbers LONG ago. Transfer express #'s are the only way to go


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Re: HUGE problem with Stahl's Gorilla Grip Pre Cut Numbers*



Macsshirtsandmor said:


> I quit using Stahls numbers LONG ago. Transfer express #'s are the only way to go


Transfer Express and Stahls are the same company

Sent from my KFTT using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Macsshirtsandmor (Apr 3, 2013)

I know that. But a totally different number that does not come off, who wants that crappy plastic number these days? Not any of my customers.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

mstrait said:


> I have also had problems with GGII coming off. I just did some softball jerseys and after one wash I started receiving phone calls. This is the first time I have used GGII and am wondering if it is because of layering. Only the top layer is reported to be coming off. My background color is metallic silver and the foreground cover is white. Please help me to find a white foreground that would be compatible with the GGII metallic silver background.


Hello,

Unfortunately, the Metallics and Vegas Gold in GGII cannot be used as a background for a two color.

I usually recommend reversing the colors (metallic on top of another color) instead.

Thank you,

Nick


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

The problem didnt show up in any of your wash tests? 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------

